# Protect and Strengthen Medicare and Medicaid for the Next 50 Years!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2015)

Helping to protect and strengthen Medicare and Medicaid for the next fifty years.  http://billmoyers.com/2015/01/24/protect-strengthen-medicare-medicaid-programs-another-50-years/










> This year marks the 50th anniversary of Medicare and Medicaid, two programs that play a key role in ensuring that elderly and disabled Americans have access to health care and are not bankrupted by its costs.
> 
> Before Medicare and Medicaid were created in 1965, 35 percent of Americans over 65 did not have health insurance, leaving a huge uninsured aging population with either insurmountable doctor and hospital bills, or more frequently, no health care at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 25, 2015)

The ACA ( Obamacare ) is an expensive joke. Medicare and Medicaid will survive after we get rid of Obamacare.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 25, 2015)

Support Medicare and Medicaid by all means, but reduce the costs of both programs by allowing Medicare and Medicaid to negotiate drug prices.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 15, 2015)

Medicare is running out of money. We need a hands on approach to fix it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 16, 2015)

Part of the reason I am against the TAA is because it steals 780 billion out of Medicare..  Glad it was voted down.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 16, 2015)

This nations Entitlement programs are due for some serious attention in Washington.  The first crisis is scheduled to come sometime in 2016/2017 when the SSDI funding begins to run out.  How that program is handled will be a good indicator of how Medicare/Medicaid, and even SS are handled...in the long term.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't regard Medicare and Medicaid to be on the same level at all.  We pay for Medicare part A during our working years.  We pay for Medicare Part B optionally when we become eligible for Part A benefits.  Additionally, Medicare has a deductible and co-pays.

Medicaid is a give-away to people of working age who pay no premium, no deductible and no co-pays.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 16, 2015)

Lifting the cap on FICA contributions to $500,000 would go a long way in making SS and medicare solvent forever.. but that's a tax increase on the wealthy, better to let everyone else's benefits be cut.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 16, 2015)

"Lifting the Cap" would be the most obvious and sensible solution to insure the solvency of SS/Medicare.  However, first, we would have to convince the Wealthy politicians that they wouldn't go broke by contributing a bit more.  

We will find out within the next year or two just which direction Washington is headed when they have to deal with SSDI.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Lifting the cap on FICA contributions to $500,000 would go a long way in making SS and medicare solvent forever.. but that's a tax increase on the wealthy, better to let everyone else's benefits be cut.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 16, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Lifting the cap on FICA contributions to $500,000 would go a long way in making SS and medicare solvent forever.. but that's a tax increase on the wealthy, better to let everyone else's benefits be cut.



Where can I find information to confirm?  Earned income over $500K multiplied by the FICA would indicate the approximate additional annual income to the FICA fund.


----------

